# Clock off by 3-4 minutes



## Jshenk (6 mo ago)

Hello, all. I'd been driving a 2019 Model 3 Standard until recently when it was involved in a crash and deemed a total loss. I just got my replacement a week ago, a 2022 that's the same in every way except the color. Today I noticed the clock was 3 minutes behind the one on my phone. I tried pressing the time on the screen, but nothing happened. I did a soft reboot. Nothing. Hard reboot. Nothing at first, but then at some point it was correct. After stopping for an hour or so, when I got back in the car, the clock was again 3 minutes off. Any ideas what the heck is going on? This never happened with my previous car. Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

AFAIK the car sets its time the same way as your phone does. 
Does the car have good cellular connectivity?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It's very likely this is AT&T's fault.


----------



## Jshenk (6 mo ago)

Ed Woodrick said:


> AFAIK the car sets its time the same way as your phone does.
> Does the car have good cellular connectivity?


It's the same as it's always been. The prior car never had this problem.


----------



## Jshenk (6 mo ago)

JasonF said:


> It's very likely this is AT&T's fault.


Is this facetious, or are you being serious? Sorry if asking the question makes me seem totally dense, lol.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Jshenk said:


> Is this facetious, or are you being serious? Sorry if asking the question makes me seem totally dense, lol.


Serious. AT&T provides cell service for most Teslas, and from what I remember when I used to have cell service with them, they quite often screwed up the tower time settings.


----------



## Jshenk (6 mo ago)

After doing the most recent update, this issue seems to have resolved.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Jshenk said:


> After doing the most recent update, this issue seems to have resolved.


Give it a couple more updaters - it'll probably be back.


----------



## Tardis (4 mo ago)

We have two Tesla, a 2018 3 and a 2022 Y. The Y's clock continually runs 8-10 minutes slow. I had a service guy out for something else an he did not have a clue how to fix it. I have gone through several updates and reboots. Nothin. 
SOOO frustrating.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tardis said:


> We have two Tesla, a 2018 3 and a 2022 Y. The Y's clock continually runs 8-10 minutes slow.


The 2018 will have LTE connectivity.
The 2022 will have 5g connectivity.

So it sounds like AT&T in your area is broadcasting a bad time signal over their 5g network.


----------

